# One Tree Hills



## kadoxu (3 Nov 2016)

*Intro*
So, my Nano Tank is quite stable and no longer occupies my free time, meaning it's time to upgrade! 

I've been planning this tank for about a month now, and I probably have at least couple of months before I actually start doing anything in the tank... 

I've made my mind (mostly) on the plants... and am still unsure about it's inhabitants.


*The Inspiration*
I'll have to adapt it a bit, since my tank is wider... but this video is what inspired me:



*The Goods*

Tank - Do!Aqua Cube Glass - 60 x 30 x 36cm
Substrate:
ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia 9L
ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia Powder 3L
Natural sand 1Kg (I'll probably need more)

Substrate fertilizer - Dennerle Deponit Balls
Hardscape
Mini Landscape Rock 3Kg (still waiting for more)
Manzanita Wood Tree
Driftwood Tree

Filter
EHEIM Classic 250

EHEIM BioMech
EHEIM Mech Pro
EHEIM Substrat Pro
Hinterfeld Glass Skimmer inflow
VIV Glass outflow
DIY clear PVC spray bar (not sure if I need it yet)

Heater - Inline 300W
CO2 System
Sodastream
Inline bubble counter
UP inline atomizer

Light - Chihiros A-Series 601
Water fertilizers - EI using dry salts 

*The Plants*

Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'
Eleocharis Parvula
Java Moss (for the tree)
Staurogyne Repens (still not sure about this one)
I already got them all and, since I have some time, I am currently trying to grow more in a propagator. I got the idea from @Andy Thurston's post 'Andys HC propagator step by step'. I'll post some pics whenever I have some time.


*The Inhabitants*
Didn't think much about it... probably some Red Cherry Shrimps and a couple of Zebra Nerite Snails to clean up. And then some Neon or Ember Tetras, or Chilli Rasboras, or Guppies... basically something small and colorful (I'm open to suggestions).


----------



## kadoxu (4 Nov 2016)

A small teaser...


----------



## CooKieS (4 Nov 2016)

Hi, nice project but be aware that this style of scape is a real nightmare to take care of...I've done this one for a friend in january:



Since that pic, we removed the hc carpet and replaced by a sand beach because it was too much work...moss is growing like crazy and needs a trim every too week otherwise there's not enough light under the bonzai. 
Good luck!


----------



## Bolota (4 Nov 2016)

Good luck for your new tank!  For inhabitants I would suggest "um alentejano a dormir debaixo do chaparro!!!" (sorry guys... that's a really hard one to translate!)


----------



## kadoxu (4 Nov 2016)

CooKieS said:


> Hi, nice project but be aware that this style of scape is a real nightmare to take care of...I've done this one for a friend in january:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That tree looks amazing! Did you attach the moss directly to the tree?
Well, the idea is to have a tank that needs a bit more regular work than my Nano tank... all I have to do is to cut a couple of stem plants once or twice a month, it's boring... 

Thanks!



Bolota said:


> Good luck for your new tank!  For inhabitants I would suggest "um alentejano a dormir debaixo do chaparro!!!" (sorry guys... that's a really hard one to translate!)


I'll try to find a sleeping "Zé Povinho" to put under the tree!


----------



## AnhBui (4 Nov 2016)

kadoxu said:


> I'll try to find a sleeping "Zé Povinho" to put under the tree!



Or shady  like crypt. parva


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (4 Nov 2016)

AnhBui said:


> Or shady  like crypt. parva


Great idea!


----------



## kadoxu (4 Nov 2016)

The propagator


----------



## kadoxu (5 Nov 2016)

The propagation... 1 week and a half later, I already have new plantlets growing!


 

The rocks!


----------



## AlexH (5 Nov 2016)

What rocks are they?


----------



## kadoxu (5 Nov 2016)

kadoxu said:


> *The Goods*
> [...]
> 
> Hardscape
> Mini Landscape Rock 3Kg (still waiting for more)


From @Aquarium Gardens


----------



## CooKieS (5 Nov 2016)

"Wow! That tree looks amazing! Did you attach the moss directly to the tree?" 

Hi, yeah some moss was glued on the tree and then it has grown crazy, make sure to choose a moss that attach itself well to Wood


----------



## AlexH (5 Nov 2016)

CooKieS said:


> "Wow! That tree looks amazing! Did you attach the moss directly to the tree?"
> 
> Hi, yeah some moss was glued on the tree and then it has grown crazy, make sure to choose a moss that attach itself well to Wood



Does christmas or weeping moss attach well?


----------



## kadoxu (5 Nov 2016)

CooKieS said:


> "Wow! That tree looks amazing! Did you attach the moss directly to the tree?"
> 
> Hi, yeah some moss was glued on the tree and then it has grown crazy, make sure to choose a moss that attach itself well to Wood


I did my research before deciding on which to get. Java moss was the final choice.



AlexH said:


> Does christmas or weeping moss attach well?


Do some research around the forum, there are a couple of threads saying which types of moss attach to ornaments or not.


----------



## kadoxu (16 Nov 2016)

An update on the propagator, almost 3 weeks on


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Nov 2016)

Hi Kadoxu, Coming along nicely  Looking forward to seeing your scape come to life now


----------



## Manisha (22 Nov 2016)

kadoxu said:


> An update on the propagator, almost 3 weeks on
> View attachment 92407


 Super growth in your propagator - though your gonna have to share you know!


----------



## kadoxu (22 Nov 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Looking forward to seeing your scape come to life now


So am I!  
I still have to wait for a couple of weeks to move to the new house... and then I can finally start playing around!



Manisha said:


> Super growth in your propagator - though your gonna have to share you know!


This propagator does wonders for something that costs around £12!  It will pay for itself in no time.
I'm thinking about getting another one to start "sharing" (for a small fee)!  


In the meantime, I'm giving it a go on @jsiegmund 's DIY project 'Subsmerged', hoping to remove the need for the Seneye on this tank.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Nov 2016)

Hi Kadoxu,

This propagator does wonders for something that costs around £12!  It will pay for itself in no time

It will indeed, Soon you will have so many plants  You will have to start a Wabi-Kusa


----------



## rebel (22 Nov 2016)

These propagators are awesome. Btw you can use top soil (make sure it's been aged a little to cycle it) and plants grow fine. I always keep stauro and AR mini in backup with these, among others.


----------



## kadoxu (26 Nov 2016)

Well... I came here for an update on the propagator, and realised there was a lot of growth in the last 10 days...


----------



## Carpman (26 Nov 2016)

Which Propagator did you use? 
Are you using external Lighting?


----------



## kadoxu (26 Nov 2016)

Carpman said:


> Which Propagator did you use?
> Are you using external Lighting?


I followed Andys HC propagator step by step. He uses a Sankey Growarm 100 Propagator with no extra lights during the Summer... I'm using my Chihiros A-Series as an extra source of light now that we don't have that much sunlight here in the UK.


----------



## kadoxu (19 Dec 2016)

Propagator update


 


Japanese Cress, Staurogyne repens, Lindernia rotundifolia variegated, Unkown plan (probably Rotala rotundifolia), Ludwigia palustris, Eleocharis parvula.




Micranthemum Monte Carlo





The secret area with some mini Java Moss (usually shaded) and an unknown plant (probably some kind of moss?)


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Dec 2016)

Hi Kadoxu, Great progress and wonderful growth


----------



## kadoxu (23 Dec 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Kadoxu, Great progress and wonderful growth


Thanks Roy!


----------



## kadoxu (23 Dec 2016)

So, today I finaly had some time to play around with the hardscape for this tank...


----------



## kadoxu (6 Feb 2017)

It's been a while! 

Have been so busy getting ready for the baby boy, that I haven't started the tank yet... it actually ave me some time to deal with a couple of setbacks on the propagator and to rethink the rocks positioning.

After re-watching my inspiration video, I realised that I was trying to leave no spaces between the rocks, and that's not how it was done in the video.

About the propagator(s) (yes, I got a new one), I bought another, but it arrived in pretty bad shape... I got my money back and glued the pieces together... All the plants were doing fine after I moved to the new place and placed the propagators in the conservatory, until the really cold days started to do some damage... that and a bit of negligence due to the lack of time...

So here they are








The Java Moss suffered a lot with the cold weather, but it's now pickin up again




The second batch of MC is doing OK




The MC on the right propagator suffered a bit from lack of water in the propagator (hence the yellow color), but will hopefully recover in the next few days/weeks




The other container had some plants that I used to replant my nano tank and I put a bit more Mini Java Fern in there as well. I don't have any plans for the Java Fern, so if someone wants it, I can sell it for a good price





I don't know if I mentioned this before, but I'll try the Dry Start Method for this tank. Actually, I'm currently searching for a good way to heat the tank during that period, so if anyone has any ideas, I'll gladly hear them.

I also bought some Black Bar Endlers. They are currently living in my nano tank, but I'll probably move them and some shrimp into this new tank.


----------



## kadoxu (26 Feb 2017)

Well, time to get busy...

Scape and heating test


 

Plants... I need more moss...


----------



## kadoxu (15 Mar 2017)

A little update... more like a warning...

For anyone out there thinking about using Moss on a Dry Start... do your research first! 
Java Moss needs really high levels of humidity (and high levels of light won't help either). Mine is turning yellow and kinda drying out... so I'm trying to compensate by misting at least 2 or 3 times a day, but I'm afraid it won't be enough.


----------



## kadoxu (22 Mar 2017)

The Java Moss was dying away in this Dry Start, so a few days ago (last Friday) I added a few bits of Flame and Xmas Moss to the tree and flooded the tank in order to try to recover the Java Moss a bit.

In the meantime, I am dealing with Green Water and a bit of foam at water surface. This is probably due to the amount of Ammonia leaking from the substrate and the lack of time to perform water changes every single day. I added some Dwarf Water Lettuce to the tank to help me a bit with it for the moment.

Hopefully I'll be able to take a few pics later today.


----------



## kadoxu (22 Mar 2017)

The photo as promised


----------



## kadoxu (5 Apr 2017)

Well, the tank has now cycled, I've been doing water changes every other day, the Monte Carlo has had a huge melt (and I think water temperature on the water changes had a lot to do with this) and finally... 

And to make things more interesting, I found a couple of what seems to be ramshorn snails in the tank... probably from eggs in the extra mosses I got from ebay 

This means I'll probably have to get some assassins... Assassin snails or Dwarf puffers come to mind...


----------



## kadoxu (14 Apr 2017)

Week 4 Update

A few bits of moss detached, so I need to let it grow to make it bushier. 
Most o the MC on the right side melted, probably due to my stupidity of not checking water temps during water changes.
Water is a bit green and a bit of soil is falling to the sand, but Sunday is cleanup day! 



 

The good news are:

I transferred the fish from my nano to this tank (the 9 Endlers I got a few months ago are now more than 30!) 
I bought some more Red Cherry Shrimps and have about 40 in the tank now.
I have a lot o MC in my propagators to replant the tank!


----------



## kadoxu (24 Apr 2017)

*Week 6 - Trimmed & topped up sand*

Last week I trimmed the hairgrass and the moss(es) a little bit. I tied the trimmed parts of the moss(es) and attached them to a tree branch. I'll keep doing this until I get the tree as filled with moss as I can.

I also planted a few more bits of MC on the right side. 



 


Top View


----------



## DanM621 (24 Apr 2017)

Looks brilliant! I like the dwarf lettuce 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (24 Apr 2017)

Looking good! Best way to keep reattaching moss with cuttings will soon fill out !I found trim it often too only by a few mill each week soon thickens up especially the top of the tree being so close to light source. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (25 Apr 2017)

*Tank details*

Well, I have some time in my hands, so I thought it would be nice to do a special post just like the 'Pros' do with more details on what they have running and on their daily routines. This will hopefully help someone, or allow someone to help me by pointing out something I may be missing or doing wrong. So here goes...

*The Fish
*
To cycle the tank a bit quicker, I put a dirty filter pad from another tank in the filter. The Nitrogen Cycle was complete after about 2 weeks. After that I just waited for another week to add fish, just to be sure.

40 - Red Cherry Shrimps
30 - Endlers 
1 - Zebra Nerite Snail
? - Ramshorn snails
Comming soon:
8 Neon Tetras
8 Harlequin Rasboras
8 Pygmy Cories

A bit overstocked, I know, but I intend to reduce the number of Endlers to about 10, by either giving them away or, worst case scenario, euthanizing females... 

I feed these guys twice a day, with a fasting day when I do water changes.

New Life Spectrum Thera +A Small Fish Formula pellets
Daily

Hikary Tropical First Bytes - For fry
Daily

Crushed Omega One Veggie Flakes
Every other day - to vary food type

Freeze Dried Cyclops / Frozen Daphnia / Frozen Brine Shrimp
Once a week - to vary food type

*The Goods
*
Just an update on a few things I changed:

Filter
The skimmer was replaced with a regular glass inflow with pre-filter foam to protect the fry
The outflow was replaced by a glass lily pipe

CO2 System
The inline atomizer was replaced by a bazooka atomizer

Light
Chihiros light is on the strongest setting, but in a higher stand.
Added a LED light on the side of the tank to give some more light to the plants under the tree.

Others
I have an air pump on a timer running a few times throughout the day for half an hour at a time

*The Plants*

Added some bits of Flame moss and Christmas moss to the tree. 
I am still looking for a plant that would do well with low light and that stays relatively short to plant under the tree.

*The Fertz
*
I'm using @Nuno M. 's EI recipe with UREA (see his post here, it's a great featured journal) adapted to my needs. Basically I need less NO3, since my tap water comes with at least 20ppm. This is my recipe:


 

I used PMDD's calculator to get to these numbers.
*Green* is for MACRO solution, *Orange *is for MICRO solution, and K2SO4 was split in half and used in both of them.

Dosing MACRO and MICRO daily and doing a 50-60% water change weekly with half RO - half tap water mix. I started with 2ml of each per day and have recently increased it to 4ml. Before changing the amount of fertz, I do water tests before the water change to check if the plants are consuming all/most of it during the week.

*The Water Tests*

Started a Log where I (try to) record every change I make to the tank and also to record water test results. This will allow me to check what changes I made, when I made it, and hopefully what effects they may have in water parameters.

The 3 most important water tests I have recorded so far were these:


 
n/a - not tested

The first test was to check if the cycle had started 4 days after flooding the tank. Then I just tested for Ammonia and Nitrites a few more times until I got a few zero results in a row (not recorded on the table).

The second one was a couple of days after adding the fish. Since I added a lot of bio-load in one go (all the current fish), I wanted to make sure that the bacteria and the plants were keeping up with it. After this I don't do water tests so often, unless I see stressed fish.

The third one was after the first week of fertilization, to check if I could raise the amount of fertilizers, which I did.


----------



## Zeus. (25 Apr 2017)

Looking good. But why have air pump on during day/photo period as it will just decrease the waters [CO2] with the increased surface agitation. During the non photo period I have mine on most of night to keep [O2] good for plant growth, plus from what I've read helps reduced surface biofilm. If you don't have it on during photoperiod sorry for misinterpreting your post.
No Amanos !
Was thinking of adding snails to mine but ended up with ramshorns when I got some plants, added some assassins to sort them out as even in the early stages of my tank they didn't look good, but each to their own OFC 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (25 Apr 2017)

Zeus. said:


> Looking good. But why have air pump on during day/photo period as it will just decrease the waters [CO2] with the increased surface agitation. During the non photo period I have mine on most of night to keep [O2] good for plant growth, plus from what I've read helps reduced surface biofilm. If you don't have it on during photoperiod sorry for misinterpreting your post.
> No Amanos !
> Was thinking of adding snails to mine but ended up with ramshorns when I got some plants, added some assassins to sort them out as even in the early stages of my tank they didn't look good, but each to their own OFC



Thanks! No problem, I should have clarified that the air pump doesn't work during the photo-period. I said it works during the day, because the lights go on at 6PM. Since the tank is in my poorly lit living room, I use the tank light as ambient light as well to save some energy.  As for the bio film, I can confirm it helps a lot. I got almost rid of it in another tank just by adding an air pump.

Tropica made some tests on algae eaters that says Cherry Shrimps are the next best thing right after Amanos, specially if considering their weight/size (and for me also more cost effective).

I also got some Ramshorn snails with some mosses I bought from Ebay... I was absolutely pissed at the time, but now I actually want them to breed, as I have a Dwarf puffer coming for my other tank.


----------



## Fiske (25 Apr 2017)

kadoxu said:


> Tropica made some tests on algae eaters that says Cherry Shrimps are the next best thing right after Amanos, specially if considering their weight/size (and for me also more cost effective).



You'd need a boatload though, if you have more than a tiny bit of algae. I have quite a bit of GDA on rocks and wood in my shrimptank at the mo' (it actually looks kinda... good), and while its not spreading much; it isn't diminishing much either. And I have somewhere between 50-100 shrimp in a 45P  They did clean the hair algae of the  pinnatifida thoroughly, so there's that


----------



## kadoxu (25 Apr 2017)

Fiske said:


> You'd need a boatload though, if you have more than a tiny bit of algae. I have quite a bit of GDA on rocks and wood in my shrimptank at the mo' (it actually looks kinda... good), and while its not spreading much; it isn't diminishing much either. And I have somewhere between 50-100 shrimp in a 45P  They did clean the hair algae of the  pinnatifida thoroughly, so there's that


I never had Amanos, so I can't really talk from experience... but the Cherries have done a great job in my tanks so far! My tank also had a lot of hair algae (enough to clog the pre-filter foam in just 2 days) and it completely vanished just 2 days after introducing the Cherries. 
For GDA and GSA I have the snails, the Nerite does wonders with it and it's awesome to look at while grazing the tank's glass! 

In the end, there were 3 things that made me choose Cherries instead of Amanos:

Cost - I got a few cherries for about £0.50 each and the cheapest Amanos I could find were at least £3 each. Considering Tropica's tests, it's probably the same having about 6 Cherries or 1 Amano, but having 6 instead of 1 makes me happier! 
Colors - I have 40 Red Cherries in the tank and can't usually see more than 10-20 at a time... Imagine my disappointment if they were transparent! 
Breeding - Amanos fry need brackish water to breed. Cherries should breed like wildfire in a tropical tank... I say should, just because they apparently hate me and haven't done it so far.


----------



## kadoxu (26 Apr 2017)

The tank looks amazing with the side light only...


----------



## Zeus. (26 Apr 2017)

Having a single point light source of low intensity creates lots of shadows which makes it more magical and mysterious IMO. The four kessils a have I've setup on a moonlight Passover period - one light on lowest setting for 15mins then it changes to the next, my favourite viewing time already. Plus it feels more natural with the lights dimming down then passing over.

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## kadoxu (26 Apr 2017)

Zeus. said:


> Having a single point light source of low intensity creates lots of shadows which makes it more magical and mysterious IMO. The four kessils a have I've setup on a moonlight Passover period - one light on lowest setting for 15mins then it changes to the next, my favourite viewing time already. Plus it feels more natural with the lights dimming down then passing over.


Completely agree! And in my case, I think that the light also having red and blue LEDs makes a bit of a difference in colouring as well, because the green seems to pop up a bit more. 

I am trying to stop myself from buying a Chihiros RGB light to replace the current one...


----------



## Zeus. (26 Apr 2017)

Thinking about doing a custom LED array myself, then to have the different colour LEDs on separate circuits add a PWM or 0-10V controller which ever is required then control the array via my PLC. Think it would complement my kessils nicely.
Nice to change the appearance/mood with different lighting.

One Tree Hills is looking good at it's early stage, should look great once it's all filled in with the TLC it's going to get 

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## kadoxu (30 Apr 2017)

*(Early) Week 7 update!
*
NEW FISH!!! 

9 Neon Tetras
8 Harlequin Rasboras
8 Pygmy Cories


----------



## kadoxu (20 May 2017)

*Week 9 Update*

1 of the Rasboras died just 4 days after arrival with an ulcer on it's side. I believe it was the one that jumped out of the acclimatisation container.

I saw a tiny little shrimp the other day, making me believe the shrimp are finally breeding! 

Plants producing O2 like crazy?!


----------



## kadoxu (24 May 2017)

*Week 1


 

1 month


 

~2.5 months - earlier this week


 
*
Yeah, I know... it needs some deeper cleaning... I've been messing with the lights and the result was algae as expected, but I'm pretty happy so far.


----------



## gareth777 (25 May 2017)

Coming along nicely hardest part I would find is keeping that white sand soil free shrimps and corys love to spread that soil for you 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (30 May 2017)

A bit cleaner now, eh?






gareth777 said:


> Coming along nicely hardest part I would find is keeping that white sand soil free shrimps and corys love to spread that soil for you


The hardest is actually getting something growing under the tree... the sand won't be hard to maintain when the carpet sets and holds the soil in place. Until then, I have to vacuum the soil when doing water changes and top the white sand up.


----------



## kadoxu (19 Jun 2017)

Almost 4 months old now. Sorry about the crappy phone pic... I was too lazy to get the camera.





Not much to say here. I'm a bit bored, as there isn't much to do but wait for things to develop.

Automated daily dosing 5ml each (MACROS and MICROS).
Same CO2 & light period.
Cherry Shrimp seem to be finally breeding.
Harlequins seem to be trying to breed, saw a pair "dancing" the other day.
Removed a few Endler females to stop breeding. I have a few stunning males now.
Neons and Cories seem happy.
Still having a bit of a hard time with growth under the tree.
Having a bit of an issue with thread algae.


----------



## Bolota (19 Jun 2017)

Ao menos essa não pega fogo!!!

time for a new one!


----------



## kadoxu (19 Jun 2017)

Bolota said:


> time for a new one!


New 240L tank arriving (hopefully) today!


----------



## kadoxu (25 Jul 2017)

After a 3 week holiday... (check out the wolves lurking behind the tree)


 

I was hoping to have a bit less algae, but it wasn't that bad. I reduced lighting intensity and period, CO2 period, and fertz to half during the holidays and left a EHEIM auto-feeder feeding the fish once a day.

I didn't change the CO2 cannister before leaving, so it was empty when I came back.

Shrimp just multiplied during the holidays, no fish lost, so it was a good first holiday experience for me! 

I'll post a post-cleanup picture when I get a chance.


----------



## kadoxu (8 Aug 2017)

This tank is almost 5 months old now... 

I promised a photo after the cleanup, but I keep forgetting to take one...

The bad news is I'm still struggling with algae in the moss, so did a big trim on the moss to see how it goes. I also seem to have a few bits of BBA here and there, but nothing that worries me so far. Also, There is a snail outbreak going on the tank, but I don't mind it too much, and the Endlers were moved to another tank after I killed all the fish in it with CO2. 

The good news is that the shrimp are finally breeding like rabbits and the carpet is finally starting to grow bellow the tree. And it seems like the Water Lettuce is flowering?! I didn't know it did that...


----------



## Deansie (16 Aug 2017)

Hi Kadoxu, I've just went through all your threads, quite a journey and you have came a long way! I'm looking forward to seeing further updates, brilliant!


----------



## kadoxu (21 Aug 2017)

I finally took a pic!
Still fighting the algae on the moss, so added 5 amanos to see if they do anything with it...


----------



## dw1305 (22 Aug 2017)

Hi all,





kadoxu said:


> And it seems like the Water Lettuce is flowering?! I didn't know it did that...


They flower in high light, I think it is when the leaf rosettes form a complete carpet, which may have happened while you've been away? 

If you look at the flower, with its <"spathe and spadix">, you can see that they are actually Aroids (like_ Anubias, Bucephalandra, Cryptocoryne_ etc.)  

cheers Darrel


----------



## kadoxu (22 Aug 2017)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,They flower in high light, I think it is when the leaf rosettes form a complete carpet, which may have happened while you've been away?
> 
> If you look at the flower, with its <"spathe and spadix">, you can see that they are actually Aroids (like_ Anubias, Bucephalandra, Cryptocoryne_ etc.)


Thanks for clarifying that for me Darrel.

I left a few in a propagator in my conservatory as an experiment to confirm what you usually say when someone talks about 'Dwarf' Water Lettuce here in the forum!  And I've confirmed it myself: Dwarf Water Lettuce is just regular Water Lettuce that doesn't grow, because it's not on stagnant/slow moving waters. As soon as I move them to my pond or the propagator, they become larger than the ones in the tank and even flower in the sun.

I only realised it was flowering after moving a couple back to the tank.


----------



## kadoxu (15 Sep 2017)

Well... this tank is going to be shutdown... It was a great learning opportunity.

I'm selling the fish (check the for sale section of the forum) and probably the hardscape will have to go to.


----------



## Deansie (16 Sep 2017)

been a great journal to follow, will look forward to your next


----------



## Zeus. (16 Sep 2017)




----------



## kadoxu (20 Sep 2017)

Deansie said:


> been a great journal to follow, will look forward to your next


I'm planning to try some different things at the moment, nothing worth posting here on UKAPS... I need a new challenge and at the same time need to reduce the amount of maintenance I need to do every week (to keep the wife happy).

I have 4 tanks at the moment:

Juwel Rio 240 - got it about 3 months ago
running bare bottom
plan to stock with about 10 fancy goldfish (currently only has 2).
so far is the biggest and the easiest to maintain I've ever had... lol

DoAqua 60L (from this Journal)
shutting down
is going to serve as a quarantine tank for goldfish (starting on Sunday)
Not sure if I'll have some plants on it during that period
It's going to be converted to a Reef tank after that

Fluval Edge 46L - got it last month
currently cycling
running bare bottom, but with a bit of moss and java fern on a rock
is going to serve as a quarantine tank for 2 goldfish at a time
was going to convert it to a reef tank, but with the DoAqua shut down, my plans changed... not sure what I'll do with it now.

Fluval Chi (The one from my Tropical Planted Nano Tank Journal)
High Tech planted tank with Vallis and Java Fern, so I'll probably slowly turn it into a Low Tech
It has Red Cherry Shrimp, Malaysian Trumpet Snails, Californian Black Worms & Amphipods (It still has some Endlers, but they're waiting to be collected)
The critters keep it clean, so it's also quite low maintenance (I haven't cleaned the glass in a few months now)
Plan to get a Betta to put in it (hopefully the shrimp will have enough hiding spots to survive)

So, this means I'll keep updating the Fluval Chi Journal once in a while, but all the others fall out of UKAPS' subject.


----------



## Cactusface (27 Oct 2017)

Hi Kadoxu,
                   Super work, if I can ever get anything like this I'll be very happy. While I like planted tanks "Aquascaping" seems to be something else. I have a greenhouse full of Cacti, perhaps in the spring I can propergate something watery.

Regards

Mel.


----------



## kadoxu (27 Oct 2017)

Cactusface said:


> Hi Kadoxu,
> Super work, if I can ever get anything like this I'll be very happy. While I like planted tanks "Aquascaping" seems to be something else. I have a greenhouse full of Cacti, perhaps in the spring I can propergate something watery.


Hi Mel,

Thank you! 

This one was a PITA, to be honest... never got to the point I wanted it to. But I learned a lot from it.


----------



## kadoxu (6 Nov 2017)

This tank is looking a bit different now...  being used to quarantine fancy goldfish at the moment


----------



## kadoxu (30 Jul 2018)

Just thought I'd share how this tank is right now, just 6 months after going salty!


----------

